# Individuals Back Bumper Bash IV



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

OK guys and girls, get your cars and your families ready for our annual show in Louisville KY. Were going back to our original destination of Iriquois park, and it's going to be BETTER THAN EVER. We have some surprises in store that we aren't revealing until the day of the cruise and picnic. Due to the feedback we received we are now going BIGGER AND BETTER than ever for our show. The park has a playground, a water play area, accessible bathrooms, and many other features for the whole family. PLAN YOUR TRIP NOW, we will be updating this page regularly and will have all information as we receive it. I will be posting pics of the park area in the next few days, along with pics of the hotel and anything else I can think of. 

As always we will be having our cruise on Saturday starting between 7-8 PM, after everyone has had dinner. We are still looking into a few possible restaurants for the get together before the cruise, but will be really close to where everything was before. The show will be Sunday, and starting time will be between 10-11 AM (for the party people who are up late Saturday) and will end around 5-6 PM. Full details with EXACT times will be posted soon so keep an eye out for further updates.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Once again, Indy will be there


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

hell yeah n.o will be in da house


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

1986Oscar said:


> Once again, Indy will be there


Yes sir..............da Indy will be in da spot deep once again.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

texas will be there again, 4yrs in a row, 4 different cars. yessir


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

lone star said:


> texas will be there again, 4yrs in a row, 4 different cars. yessir


This time save some Fajitas and tortillas for me......And some beans and rice be good too


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

kool, glad ull b here


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Will try to be there 4 sure. Love this cruise and show


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT Great hangout and cruise always a great time out in the ville


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

TTT cant wait gonna be a hell of a show for sure


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

So what's the dates of the show


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> So what's the dates of the show


MAY 26th, and MAY 27th. It's kind of hidden under the main topic heading.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I must be blind I still don't see it on there lol.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

STL Street Dreamz Will be on the house


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Gonna be a good one.. might take the trip out there..


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Can't wait its always a good time.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

CHI-TOWN WILL BE THERE


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

What's up to the BIG I AZTECA CHICAGO WILL BE THERE AGAIN 4 years in a row.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

.....:rimshot:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Stickz said:


> .....:rimshot:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Same weekend as majestics Detroit ,that sucks


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Same weekend as majestics Detroit ,that sucks


Yeah, we know. It was either that or have it when we did last year where it was the same weekend as 3 other big shows, and not too far from Vegas.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

Stickz said:


>




looks good homie cant wait


----------



## 86supremecutty (Oct 15, 2008)

2 or 3 of Montreal (canada) will be there


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Counting down the days


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

stinking lincoln said:


> Counting down the days


then last minute you will change your mind and not go


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

edelmiro13 said:


> then last minute you will change your mind and not go


We can always send some ninjas to go kidnap him for the weekend........ :ninja:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

63hardtoprider said:


> We can always send some ninjas to go kidnap him for the weekend........ :ninja:


LOL hell yeah he wont be able to get away.....


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Sooooooo......is it May yet????


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

edelmiro13 said:


> LOL hell yeah he wont be able to get away.....


oh no Dre this is one I'm not going to miss


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Pretty sure Low N Life will be there! Lol.


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Come on yall gotta hype up bumper bash i hype up casper so lets get it crackn for BBB gorilla bob where at


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> Come on yall gotta hype up bumper bash i hype up casper so lets get it crackn for BBB gorilla bob where at


Agreed! TTT!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Were trying to get some westsiders down there. But the hoppers are going to Chicago that Saturday then over to Detroit on Sunday to break some fools off lol


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Ooooowwwee


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> Ooooowwwee



:scrutinize:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

SPOOON said:


> :scrutinize:


Wassup homie are goin to the streetstyle show in chi town


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:run:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Damm I might have to follow the westside hoppers...


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Damm I might have to follow the westside hoppers...


:scrutinize:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Donnie u should already know I couldn't do that because on that Saturday night we all got to put it down for the city...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

STL_PETEY_G said:


> Wassup homie are goin to the streetstyle show in chi town



YEAH BOI :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

We gonna have FREE FOOD while it lasts , and half naked chicks , oh yea BBB is in full swing ... And it'll be poppin !!! Come check out the new caddie Big Tony , get some inches ... And we are bringin out yet another new ride , and it's all good pinky , put it down for the Midwest like only you can do .. We appreciate all the support rom all of y'all . Please beleive this will be the best one yet ! And then. The big 5 year !!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

If every thing goes right with the Towncar im the Westside support. :wave:If not im going to come ninja style in the 99 Cutlass:ninja:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Gorilla Bob said:


> We gonna have FREE FOOD while it lasts , and half naked chicks , oh yea BBB is in full swing ... And it'll be poppin !!! Come check out the new caddie Big Tony , get some inches ... And we are bringin out yet another new ride , and it's all good pinky , put it down for the Midwest like only you can do .. We appreciate all the support rom all of y'all . Please beleive this will be the best one yet ! And then. The big 5 year !!!!


Awe shit! 

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Word son


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorilla Bob said:


> We gonna have FREE FOOD while it lasts , and half naked chicks , oh yea BBB is in full swing ... And it'll be poppin !!! Come check out the new caddie Big Tony , get some inches ... And we are bringin out yet another new ride , and it's all good pinky , put it down for the Midwest like only you can do .. We appreciate all the support rom all of y'all . Please beleive this will be the best one yet ! And then. The big 5 year !!!!


Is Roll'n gonna be there this year?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm workin on a videographer , I'll have somthing up this week


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Im gonna have BBB t shirts at the cruise , we are working on those as well


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes srr


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yay yay


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump.......er bash !!!!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm proud to announce that Patti Dukze from SERVIN'EM Videos will be in the house for bumper bash this year. And don't forget we have some of the best still photographers here in the Ville as well. They are sure to capture the moment!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Gorilla Bob said:


> I'm proud to announce that Patti Dukze from SERVIN'EM Videos will be in the house for bumper bash this year. And don't forget we have some of the best still photographers here in the Ville as well. They are sure to capture the moment!


:thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Gorilla Bob said:


> I'm proud to announce that Patti Dukze from SERVIN'EM Videos will be in the house for bumper bash this year. And don't forget we have some of the best still photographers here in the Ville as well. They are sure to capture the moment!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

ALRIGHT GUYS/GALS, it is slowly creeping upon us! We, as a club, are going to do EVERYTHING possible to make this the biggest, and best picnic yet. We have had a few meetings about what we are going to be doing and believe me it will be a GREAT time for everyone. Bring your family, bring your friends, there is plenty to keep them occupied. There is a water play area, hiking paths, bathrooms on site, shade, and even a basketball court if we should feel frisky.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Yeah!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

F:boink:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

What lee said, did we mention FREE food while it lasts..... Dj its goin down !!


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh yea , dont forget the 22 mile round trip cruise!!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Oh yea , dont forget the 22 mile round trip cruise!!


ALL IN FOR THAT!!:cheesy:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

rivman said:


> ALL IN FOR THAT!!:cheesy:


X100


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

mite have the guys that's goin to the Detroit show to come down patti dukes is our fam


----------



## KC GOON (Jan 20, 2011)

Should be a good show. Kc Majestics


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Gorilla Bob said:


> bump


What's up homies how u been.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up homies how u been.


Whats goin on bro , we are good .. excited about may !!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Bump


REALLY?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I just took off work. Looks like it's super early dis year! Glad I seen dis, woulda snuck up like last year!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Whats goin on bro , we are good .. excited about may !!


That's good to hear bro we should be taking some cars again bro like always.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:boink:.....


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

silver-metal 82 said:


> That's good to hear bro we should be taking some cars again bro like always.


Can't wait to see you guys


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Can't wait to see you guys


I can't wait...got goldie ready to play ...an the 63.....well u know how it is. It does what it wants when it wants no matter what I say or do...ill never figure that car out lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

7231981 said:


> I can't wait...got goldie ready to play ...an the 63.....well u know how it is. It does what it wants when it wants no matter what I say or do...ill never figure that car out lol



no doubt, we know it gets up, just when it wants to.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT with BBB!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Pinky bitches may be tearing up.some asphalt at bumper bash ,Il keep ya posted


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Pinky bitches may be tearing up.some asphalt at bumper bash ,Il keep ya posted


:thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Im workin it Jason!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Im workin it Jason!


Word homie.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

tttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Oh yea , dont forget the 22 mile round trip cruise!!


Im not sure my POS will make it that far hno:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

dlinehustler said:


> Im not sure my POS will make it that far hno:


Your a Dork lol. You can ride in my 63 lol


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

lone star said:


>


Hey cockfighter

You gonna be up at the show this year?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Your a Dork lol. You can ride in my 63 lol


That was a joke, I drove big arange to south america twice. It's been all over louisville streets over the years!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Westside gona try to bring some cruisers I guess ,probably leave the pink at home,it cost to bring the boss out lol.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Westside gona try to bring some cruisers I guess ,probably leave the pink at home,it cost to bring the boss out lol.


I will take it up to Michigan with me .....Westside going to be at two different shows on the same day ..got to spread the love to the Majestic & the Individual homies!!!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

matdogg said:


> I will take it up to Michigan with me .....Westside going to be at two different shows on the same day ..got to spread the love to the Majestic & the Individual homies!!!!


Yes sir. You know this man


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT with BBB!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

RIGHT!


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

*T.T.T..........................................*


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

rivman said:


> RIGHT!


What lol. There's no reason for me to bring the pink ..Il be hopping myself. Lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Who's bringing hoppers ,single ,double,radical


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Who's bringing hoppers ,single ,double,radical


whats a hopper?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Lol exactly


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

187_Regal said:


> whats a hopper?


Is that one a dem there messican jumpin bean cars??? (in the hillbilly/******* voice and accent)


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

To the top! Less than 20 days away!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:run:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

No hoppers again lol ??


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

how are the categories seperated and do you need to have chains on your a arms????


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Single double radical. Usually try to match up equally ,,no chains ,,that's just a Carl casper show rule lol.


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

We were at casper but didn't hop because of the chain issue we will be at this event also


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Patti Dukez might not make it, I talked to big fish today , and we hope to have his ticket by Monday, and yes the cruise will be off the hook as usual


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Well damn. 

I'll still be there....if it helps any. LOL


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

World famous Pinky will be in attendance ,and Il have that pink car with me also lol...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Always knew joo were famous but, now joo got a pink car too? Lol


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Patti Dukez might not make it, I talked to big fish today , and we hope to have his ticket by Monday, and yes the cruise will be off the hook as usual


No Roll'n?


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Single double radical. Usually try to match up equally ,,no chains ,,that's just a Carl casper show rule lol.


the deuce may be there, if i can get off my lazy ass and do some work


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

GoodTimes317 said:


> No Roll'n?


Even if rollin came ,you wouldn't see the footage for two years lol.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT for a good time.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

No Rollin and Fish is a definite, comin in that Friday leaving that Sunday night . Let the circus begin


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet.. can't wait for the cruise on Saturday


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

SPOOON said:


> the deuce may be there, if i can get off my lazy ass and do some work


Be nice to see it out, getting some air that is. Hope to see you there buddy


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Gorilla Bob said:


> No Rollin and Fish is a definite, comin in that Friday leaving that Sunday night . Let the circus begin


Word,,bring them hoppers out


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Get your rooms before this weekend, Fern valley Hotel and conference 502-964-3311 your with the individuals car club


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I still need to do that lol.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT! One more week, can't wait, but still lots to do!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

What time is the hop?


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:run:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looks like I will be going to Louisville, Kentucky for the Individuals show next weekend...A great 14 hour drive:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Cmon Dave, Brandon and the guys are really reppin down here bro get your room soon, Bringin the Lac ?
.. and yes jason you do.. lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

85REGAL said:


> What time is the hop?


3-4ish depending on how many show, its for braggin rights only no pay out..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Cmon Dave, Brandon and the guys are really reppin down here bro get your room soon, Bringin the Lac ?
> .. and yes jason you do.. lol


Picking up 2 wrapped frames for the guys up here so I cant bring my caddy but its gonna be a nice trip Bob:thumbsup:And yes I got my room booked too


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Just check the 10 day forecast for next weekend and its going to be nice and sunny  high around 90


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

omg.. 6 more days...:run:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH WILL BE THERE


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

TTT with BBB!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

gonna be a good time


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Be nice to see it out, getting some air that is. Hope to see you there buddy


its getting done


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

leaving on friday for a long 14 hour trip but well worth it!!


----------



## 86supremecutty (Oct 15, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> leaving on friday for a long 14 hour trip but well worth it!!


Yes it will!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

SPOOON said:


> its getting done


Oh no.. 4 more days!


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen, BRING YOUR SUNSCREEN AND PREPARE TO WEAR A WHOLE LOT OF NOTHING
tuewedthufrisatsunmonmay
*22*









P Cloudy
*76°*
*60°*​may
*23*









M Sunny
*82°*
*64°*​may
*24*









Sunny
*87°*
*67°*​may
*25*









Sunny
*92°*
*70°*​may
*26*









Sunny
*94°*
*72°*​may
*27*









Sunny
*95°*
*74°*​may
*28*









P Cloudy
*92°*
*73°*​


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

It's wensday morning.... I guess I better start getting the car cleand up.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> It's wensday morning.... I guess I better start getting the car cleand up.


:yes:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Lowridingmike said:


> I just took off work. Looks like it's super early dis year! Glad I seen dis, woulda snuck up like last year!


Sup Lux brotha...See ya this weekend.



LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> looks like I will be going to Louisville, Kentucky for the Individuals show next weekend...A great 14 hour drive:biggrin:


Don't forget to bring one of those money bags with you...See ya this weekend 2.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Stickz said:


>


How much are the shirts this year?


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Lil Brandon said:


> It's wensday morning.... I guess I better start getting the car cleand up.


Hey Brandon, you missed a spot. :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Momma Lux said:


> Sup Lux brotha...See ya this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to bring one of those money bags with you...See ya this weekend 2.


Dont listen to them fools Dee, Im a poor man...See you this weekend!!


----------



## 86supremecutty (Oct 15, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Dont listen to them fools Dee, Im a poor man...See you this weekend!!


Bahahaha you're such a comedian :biggrin:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm plan on being last one standing sat night....... I gave gave it my best shot last year...... But plan on redeming myself this year


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

stinking lincoln said:


> I'm plan on being last one standing sat night....... I gave gave it my best shot last year...... But plan on redeming myself this year


:buttkick:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

stinking lincoln said:


> I'm plan on being last one standing sat night....... I gave gave it my best shot last year...... But plan on redeming myself this year


 till sunrise right?!?!?!?! lol


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> till sunrise right?!?!?!?! lol


Ganna do my best


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

<--- Ready to ride!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

On charge!


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Geting close


----------



## LIL EMER (Dec 13, 2009)

ALWAYS A GOOD TIME!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

*SAVE THE DATE AUGUST 5, 2012 - **2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!*


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

TGIF.....:420:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Just finished the hydraulics and cleaned her up ,just gota finish the hanging plaque mount and we ready to roll


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just finished the hydraulics and cleaned her up ,just gota finish the hanging plaque mount and we ready to roll


Oh boy.....!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

About to leave now and should be there at around 1 or 2 pm saturday


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> About to leave now and should be there at around 1 or 2 pm saturday


Got to be a gangsta for making that drive


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> About to leave now and should be there at around 1 or 2 pm saturday


You guys be safe. We really appreciate you guys making the trip and showing support.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Just finished the hydraulics and cleaned her up ,just gota finish the hanging plaque mount and we ready to roll



Damn thats nice!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

GoodTimes317 said:


> <--- Ready to ride!


Looking good homie have a safe trip and have fun bro.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Those coming in South on I-65...... They're paving the right lane thru downtown. Traffic will likely be backed up from before the bridge in southern Indiana until I-264.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

should we get off at clarksville and do US 31 down?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Probably, that's how I'll be going. I don't know how bad it will be later today, but there was only one lane open this morning.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Damn thats nice!


It's not perfect by no means ,but she's a nice little cruiser


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Ill see yall in a few hrs


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> About to leave now and should be there at around 1 or 2 pm saturday


Drive safely. See ya soon.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Westside has entered the building lol


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> Ill see yall in a few hrs


Where everyone posted after the cruise?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Wel I redeemed myself last one standing fool


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Had a good time as usual,,the cruise was cool. Pinky broke a balljoint ,no biggie. Big fish did a good job on the video


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Thx evryone glad to see the unity of clubs together


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Someone post some pics, I had to work. :thumbsdown:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

had fun next year i will have to attend the whole weekend


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Where are the pics


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

drasticbean said:


> Where are the pics


From all the people that are hung over, and the ones who have to drive, I'm sure they will pop up in a few days.


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Yea wheres all the hopper videos at? What new .."I" hoppers busted out


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

_*BACK BUMPER BASH 2012

*_


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

_*BACK BUMPER BASH 2012 HOP

*_


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

you some good pics and videos


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

good cruise and picnic no doubt. Will be back as always


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

I know it's still a little early to ask but when and where can you cop a DVD from fish


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

ANOTHER GOOD LOOKIN TURNOUT.IMA MAE IT DOWN THERE ONE OF THESE DAYS.:h5:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

stinking lincoln said:


> I know it's still a little early to ask but when and where can you cop a DVD from fish


If you would have went to the park you could have got some he had a suit case full


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

i think dru meant a copy of the dvd in which he got served by mora.. LMAO


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

GoodTimes317 said:


> i think dru meant a copy of the dvd in which he got served by mora.. LMAO


I'm talking about the DVD of this weekends cruise and show.....yeah I got served  yOu win some and you lose some.....and yeah Dre I wish I would have took it easy sat cause my pussy was hurting when I woke up from drinking so much......def regret leaving early .....but had a blast none the less and can't wait for west side to redeem my self.......


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

stinking lincoln said:


> I'm talking about the DVD of this weekends cruise and show.....yeah I got served  yOu win some and you lose some.....and yeah Dre I wish I would have took it easy sat cause my pussy was hurting when I woke up from drinking so much......def regret leaving early .....but had a blast none the less and can't wait for west side to redeem my self.......


I feel ya.. Wish my car wouldve held together.. It will come together soon enough


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks to the BIG I for having us. Had a great weekend, always fun to hang out with everyone and catch up! Let's keep the movement going all summer midwest :thumbsup:


----------



## 86supremecutty (Oct 15, 2008)

What's up y'all?! Yea I picked that one up down in Kentucky.. Haha but seriously I had a great time! Next time I come down it won't be with a trailer so I can spend more time actually relaxing and enjoying the southern hospitality. Loved my weekend. Thanks guys!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

stinking lincoln said:


> I'm talking about the DVD of this weekends cruise and show.....yeah I got served  yOu win some and you lose some.....and yeah Dre I wish I would have took it easy sat cause my pussy was hurting when I woke up from drinking so much......def regret leaving early .....but had a blast none the less and can't wait for west side to redeem my self.......


The DVD won't come out for a while


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

It was a great show and the cruise the night before was awsome...Thanks for that great southern love and next year we will most likely bring a car to cruise around...This year we were picking up frame wraps and other stuff but thanks Individuals for the great weekend!!! It was well worth the 38 hour drive round trip!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

dlinehustler said:


> Thanks to the BIG I for having us. Had a great weekend, always fun to hang out with everyone and catch up! Let's keep the movement going all summer midwest :thumbsup:


great meeting you bro!! Car looks great!!


----------



## Koolaid (Jan 25, 2004)

great time fellas.... cant wait to do it again :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

pics that I took from the get together before the cruise the night before the show:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

some pics of the cruise the night before the show:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

picnic was cool had a great time wished id made it down saturday for the cruise it looked of the chain thanks to the big I look forward to seeing everyone at our picnic


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

THANK YOU TO EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU WHO MADE IT OUT!!! We wouldn't be able to do it without you ALL. For those who attended as well as those who didn't we are already in the planning stages for next year which will the 5th year for the BACK BUMPER BASH. We are already bouncing ideas around to make next years event the best yet and we look forward to seeing you ALL again next year as well as meeting a LOT of first time visitors. Again thank you ALL!!! Neil (Louisville Chapter Secretary)


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> great meeting you bro!! Car looks great!!


Great meeting you to brother! I will PM you some dates, when I find them :thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>



Cool pics Dave, glad you guys made it their and back without any major problems.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

dam looks fun was it hot there


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

KandyKutty said:


> dam looks fun was it hot there


Hot as hell!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

yeah it was when i was there a couple years ago it was scorching out there. but i will be at westside for sure wheres the good hop pics at i wanna see whos on the bumper


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

dlinehustler said:


> Great meeting you to brother! I will PM you some dates, when I find them :thumbsup:


let me know brother!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

kaos283 said:


> Cool pics Dave, glad you guys made it their and back without any major problems.


It was a great road trip Novan!!Hope you can make it next time!


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> It was a great show and the cruise the night before was awsome...Thanks for that great southern love and next year we will most likely bring a car to cruise around...This year we were picking up frame wraps and other stuff but thanks Individuals for the great weekend!!! It was well worth the 38 hour drive round trip!!


Fish said about 3 weeks. 3234792387 cell


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> It was a great road trip Novan!!Hope you can make it next time!


I'll go for sure, if my wife is not 37 weeks pregnant again. :x:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> It was a great road trip Novan!!Hope you can make it next time!



Thanks for comin down Dave, It was great to finally meet you.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Thanks for comin down Dave, It was great to finally meet you.


It was great to meet you as well Bob...Hope to be able to hang out more next year!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## ~SCORT~ (Sep 9, 2009)

*BACK BUMPER BASH IV
































































































































*


----------



## ~SCORT~ (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ~SCORT~ (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## ~SCORT~ (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

~SCORT~ said:


>



u got some good ones :thumbsup:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz9wbBunVi0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Gives me cold chills seeing all of these lows


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Gorilla Bob said:


> Gives me cold chills seeing all of these lows


:thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

Were is all the videos from the cruise ?


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

That's what I want to know too


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

osolo59 said:


> Were is all the videos from the cruise ?


I didn't take any pic or vid this time. Ape said she not carry cam this show was somebody eles turn we have videoed every show for last 4 years I'm sure somebody eles in da club has a cam but they never bring. Oooo way back cadi jessy did


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

sledcross said:


> I didn't take any pic or vid this time. Ape said she not carry cam this show was somebody eles turn we have videoed every show for last 4 years I'm sure somebody eles in da club has a cam but they never bring. Oooo way back cadi jessy did


i seen 3 or 4 people hangin out sunroofs but no one post any vids


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Any word on fish's DVD ??


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

X2 on the DVD????


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

I sent him a text and he said he's still workin on it


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

Cool. Keep me posted


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/340772-big-fish-enterprises.html


----------

